# Shows that need to end



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Noticed in the HIMYM threads each week we complain, "why are we still watching this show?". I think we are all ready for the payoff on this one so it is time for it to end and wrap it up. I might give them one more half season.

Same with House I think this character has run its course. 

Dexter I think might have one maybe two more seasons and they need to wrap it up.

Thoughts? What are your shows that need to end?


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

The Office. Should have ended last season. I've watched I think 2 episodes so far. I just don't have the same desire to go back to it, even though I didn't think the first 2 episodes were horrible.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Probably "Two And A Half Men." Give Berta and the kid their own show


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I agree with HIMYM. Every time I see the HIMYM folder in the NPL, I consider just deleting them and being done with it.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I agree with HIMYM. Every time I see the HIMYM folder in the NPL, I consider just deleting them and being done with it.


Maybe just setup a ARWL for "HIMYM" & "Series Finale"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

HIMYM was renewed for this season and next, so it's going to be around for another season and a half. No guarantee that will be the end, but I think the creators are currently planning for that to be the end of the show.

House was renewed prior to this season for one season. It's possible it could be renewed again, but most industry insiders expect this was the final renewal and that this will be the final season.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

"The Office".


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

mwhip said:


> Same with House I think this character has run its course.


Completely agree. The show is a couple of seasons past its freshness date.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Just stop watching them


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Do we really need three CSI shows? Kick Miami to the curb!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Just stop watching them


I think that's what I'll be doing with The Office. Haven't watched last week's yet and not sure I'll bother.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Any Law and Order that still alive.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Dexter needs a final arc. Whether that takes 1-2 seasons so be it.

Office.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I still enjoy HIMYM every week. I'm in no hurry to meet the mother.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Just stop watching them


I was trying to think of a reply against this thread as well. If a show has enough of an audience, who cares if it goes on forever. I know that kind of thinking would kill any kind of discussion on the topic.

I got sick of Law & Order, CSI, etc... and just quit watching them. Doesn't impact me in the slightest that they are still airing.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> I was trying to think of a reply against this thread as well. If a show has enough of an audience, who cares if it goes on forever. I know that kind of thinking would kill any kind of discussion on the topic.
> 
> I got sick of Law & Order, CSI, etc... and just quit watching them. Doesn't impact me in the slightest that they are still airing.


In theory, they could cancel those shows and replace them with something better. Of course, in practice, no matter how old and tired a show is when it dies, its replacement is worse.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Greys Anatomy. Please end it please so I can finally catch up.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Hoffer said:


> I was trying to think of a reply against this thread as well. If a show has enough of an audience, who cares if it goes on forever. I know that kind of thinking would kill any kind of discussion on the topic.
> 
> I got sick of Law & Order, CSI, etc... and just quit watching them. Doesn't impact me in the slightest that they are still airing.


I'm too lazy to give up, I prefer the network do it for me.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I agree with HIMYM. Every time I see the HIMYM folder in the NPL, I consider just deleting them and being done with it.


+1


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> Just stop watching them





Hoffer said:


> I was trying to think of a reply against this thread as well. If a show has enough of an audience, who cares if it goes on forever. I know that kind of thinking would kill any kind of discussion on the topic.
> 
> I got sick of Law & Order, CSI, etc... and just quit watching them. Doesn't impact me in the slightest that they are still airing.


The same could be said of ignoring this thread.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Desperate Housewives should have ended last season. It's terrible this year and I am glad it's the last.

I still enjoy The Office but I wouldn't be too sad to see it go. I could see someone getting a spin off.

I stopped watching HIMYM a couple seasons ago. I plan to catch up at some point.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

All the shows that I don't watch. 

[Staples]

That was easy.

[/Staples]


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I have to agree with Desperate Housewives.
This season we have watched about 4 episodes so far and they are so bad I am not sure I can continue. My DH folder is now filling up, and I don't know that I can bother to catch up anytime soon. They should have called it quits already, as it is just a big bag of suck now.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Eh, I don't agree on Law and Order and CSI.

I still watch and enjoy Law and Order: SVU and CSI: Las Vegas. I don't watch any of the other versions though. I think SVU is the last L&O still airing new episodes correct?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> All the shows that I don't watch.


None of the shows I DO watch. If I wanted them to be over, I could simply stop watching. That effectively ends them for me.


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Just stop watching them


I just can't quit you Two and a Half Men!


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> Just stop watching them


This ...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Maui said:


> Eh, I don't agree on Law and Order and CSI.
> 
> I still watch and enjoy Law and Order: SVU and CSI: Las Vegas. I don't watch any of the other versions though. I think SVU is the last L&O still airing new episodes correct?


Correct. SVU is the only L&O still producing original episodes.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

All of the "adult" cartoons: Simpsons, Family Guy, Beavis & Butthead, etc. I've never watched an episone & never will but I have to watch them invading other shows to advertise their comeback. No, thanks!


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I kind of agree with the CSIs and Laws and Orders. A few years ago, I watched all of them - like 3 and 3, plus a few other procedurals. Now, I don't make an effort to watch any of the CSIs or Laws and Orders. Sometimes, if one's on, I might watch it in the background.

I'm also getting a little tired of "Dancing with the Stars." (but that might change if they would bring back Julianne Hough)


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Weeds. For the love of god, Weeds.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

CSI: Miami and NY!

God, it's time for them to go.....please CBS, let them go.....!!!

Also, Greys Anatomy just doesn't have the spark anymore. It's time to give it up and put it away. It just doesn't have it anymore....

Yes, Law and Order SVU is also done. Too bad.

Bones, much as I love it, may also be at end of it's run.

On the OTHER HAND, NCIS seems just as good as it ever was...go figure. And I still like the original CSI, not as good as it was, but I think it's still got some decent episodes left in it.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

The only CSI I don't care about is Miami, though I would miss seeing Emily Procter.

I still like L&O: SVU because of Mariska Hargitay.

Shows that really need to go are shows like American Idol, Biggest Loser, X-Factor, Dancing with the Stars, The Sing Off, Amazing Race, Big Brother, etc.

As someone else said, all the shows I don't watch.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Glee. *ducks*


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Weeds. For the love of god, Weeds.


Yes, yes, and HELL YES.

If they ended it now I can safely imagine Nancy dead by her sniper F-Body.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Weeds. For the love of god, Weeds.


This, 1,000%

We have the whole last season on DVR and have been attempting to watch it- it is painful to watch this show now.

We used to absolutely love it, but it is so awful now it is just hard to comprehend..


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

steve614 said:


> I still like L&O: SVU because of Mariska Hargitay.


I don't watch SVU because of Hargitay. Something about her just puts me off. 

That said: every reality show can go and I'd be happy. Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice, almost anything NBC is airing, Desperate Housewives, Fringe, Glee, Fox's animated shows, the CSI triplets


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

dwells said:


> This, 1,000%
> 
> We have the whole last season on DVR and have been attempting to watch it- it is painful to watch this show now.
> 
> We used to absolutely love it, but it is so awful now it is just hard to comprehend..


Is it weird that they haven't renewed it for another season yet? Don't they usually do it by now? I wouldn't be sad to see it go although that wasn't the greatest ending, if it is the end.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Burn Notice. It's in plot recycle hell. Just give Bruce his own show.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Arrested Development


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Terra Nova

But in a great finale where the much maligned dinosaurs prove what every viewer of this great conceptual but poorly executed show knows that they're smarter than the mindless teens that they devour in full HD.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Probably about 20 years too late, but, Saturday Night Live.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

midas said:


> Probably about 20 years too late, but, Saturday Night Live.


Have you actually WATCHED an episode, or do you just think "it used to be better"?

BTW, I still laugh a lot at HIMYM, 2.5 men, and The Office regularly.. I want them to keep going.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

mattack said:


> Have you actually WATCHED an episode, or do you just think "it used to be better"?


Actually, yes. I don't think I've missed more than 5 or 6 episodes in it's entire run. It's run it's course.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

It's too early in the current season to say with Dexter, IMO. Dexter's an odd show, for me, because the beginning even into the middle of almost every season seems uneven and I kind of wonder about it. Then they pull an Emeril and BAM! it goes out in amazing style and I can't wait for it to start again. I say we have to wait until the season's over to tell.

Weeds is definitely done. HIMYM can go. Chuck is done (but this season is the last anyway). I gave up on L&O, CSI, DH, and Grey's _years_ ago: it surprises me they're still around. Office too. Supernatural should be done too.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> Desperate Housewives should have ended last season. It's terrible this year and I am glad it's the last.


Definitely this. I am only still watching to see if they all die a horrible death at the end.

There isn't a single character on this show that has any redeeming qualities. They are all bad people and I wouldn't want to know any of them.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

And the opposite thought, shows that were supposed to end and were given one more season. Supernatural was a five year show, all of the episodes led up to the season 5 finale episode. I think the writing staff were given 5 year contracts when it started. It was all good and then they came back with a 6th season. The 6th season is good, and I'm betting its the same writers.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I find it hard to stop watching shows that I have watched a long time. Reality shows are easier, and I did a lot of that last year. I stopped watching almost all the reality shows I watch, because they have no connection from one season to the next.

Little bit tougher for regular shows. Trying to think what shows I am just riding out right now. I am behind on so many shows I don't know.

I stopped watching house with 5 episodes to go last season but I still have them all recorded since then... but I don't have much motivation to watch it,.

Entourage was a show I was waiting to die, and it ended this past year, although the last season was actually better than the previous couple. Can't think of any current shows I want to die, but that is probably because I am not watching them regularly right now and have them pushed off to the back.

It is almost impossible to get me off a sitcom. I am a massive sitcom fan and given the drought that existed before the last couple of years, I don't take sitcoms for granted much any longer.

I think Mike and Molly is one of the only sitcoms I do not watch right now.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> Weeds. For the love of god, Weeds.


As always you hit the nail on the head. I forget it is still on because I stopped watching when they moved to the beach house.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I think Dexter is still very very good.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Oh yeah Saturday Night Live I did bail on... I saw every episode from like 19999 - 2009 or so ... probably saw 95% of the episodes from 1992-1999, probably saw 75% of the episodes from 1987-1991 and probably saw 95% of the episodes from 1980-1986.

Finally just gave up on it. Although I really did want to see Charlie on there from Always Sunny this last week so I will downoad it on demand.

Always Sunny is a show I finally got into a few months ago after a discussion on here and I forced myself into it and I love it now.

One of the reasons I don't worry too much about catching a show when it first comes out because every year I have 2-3 shows that I never watched and I watch 2-6 seasons in a very short period of time and it is a lot of fun.

edit: Oh yeah and weeds I still have the season all saved but no interest in watching it. Although that is a show I started watching right before season 3 started and I saw the first two seasons right away.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Same with House I think this character has run its course.


Agreed - and I am under the impression that even Hugh Laurie agrees with us on this, although if Fox ends up being that hard up on hour-long dramas, they could always dump truckloads on money at his feet for "just one more season."

I would add American Dad - this show just hasn't been the same since they pretty much wrote the CIA out of it once Obama got elected. (However, even if they were to announce that production was ending, almost certainly Fox has enough episodes stockpiled for one more season, especially as it is now running half-length seasons.)

(I would say "...and Allen Gregory as well," but I assume this is limited to shows that aren't new.)


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Chuck.

I know it's the final season and I haven't watched last week's show yet (I was on vacation), but it's hard to see where it'll go now.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

The Simpsons.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

philw1776 said:


> Terra Nova
> 
> But in a great finale where the much maligned dinosaurs prove what every viewer of this great conceptual but poorly executed show knows that they're smarter than the mindless teens that they devour in full HD.


LOL! :up:


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Harry's Law. They wrecked it. I would have been fine ending on just one season.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Chuck.
> 
> I know it's the final season and I haven't watched last week's show yet (I was on vacation), but it's hard to see where it'll go now.


I was waiting for someone to mention Chuck. Put a fork in it, it's done. Really!


----------



## kcarl75 (Oct 23, 2002)

The Office and the Simpsons


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

All reality shows and Allen Gregory.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

netringer said:


> Burn Notice. It's in plot recycle hell. Just give Bruce his own show.


Oh God, I missed that in my earlier post! Yes, Burn Notice IS burned out.."


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

The Amazing Race and The Biggest Loser. They're the same season after season with a different cast.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> The Amazing Race and The Biggest Loser. They're the same season after season with a different cast.


Doesn't that apply to every other competition type reality show as well?


----------



## Dweller (Aug 29, 2001)

My go-to answers for this are Scrubs and The Office. I enjoyed both shows in their prime, but would have preferred some closure rather than dragging the lifeless corpse around for a few more seasons. 

The Office could have ended with the marriage, and it would have been a good series. I have caught a few episodes of the latest season and it is just not at all the same as it used to be.

I quit following Scrubs a while back and have no idea if it is even on. Again, a nice clean ending would have been great but was not going to happen anytime soon so I gave up.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dweller said:


> I quit following Scrubs a while back and have no idea if it is even on. Again, a nice clean ending would have been great but was not going to happen anytime soon so I gave up.


Actually, Scrubs did have a nice clean ending. The finale was a great episode. But then they renewed it for another season, but with most of the principal cast either not around or only signed for a few episodes, and so that final season was a shell of he former show.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I would agree with _The Biggest Loser_ and _The Office_.

TBL I have already given up on. I just couldn't stomach watching it anymore. It's so bloated with a lot of nonsense, and it's just the same thing over and over. The screaming, the yelling, the crying, the stupid voting system.

I am still watching _The Office_, and will probably watch it until it gets canceled. But they really should have ended it when Carell left the show. It's dying a slow painful death, just get it over with already.

I do not agree on _The Amazing Race_ and _Dexter_.

Dexter I still really like. Michael C. Hall is so good, and that's a large part of it, but it is still entertaining to me.

_The Amazing Race_ is not as good as it used to be, but every season can't have a broken ox. So it has its ups and downs, but I still enjoy it every week. :up:


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 1999)

DevdogAZ said:


> HIMYM was renewed for this season and next, so it's going to be around for another season and a half. No guarantee that will be the end, but I think the creators are currently planning for that to be the end of the show.


Based on that info, I'm giving up on it. Don't really care for it enough to wait another season and a half.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Doesn't that apply to every other competition type reality show as well?


Most other reality shows, like Survivor, have "personalities." With shows like TAR and TBL, it's pretty much "okay this season's over, so let's ship this cookie-cutter cast out and replace it with another." This doesn't apply so much to game shows as they replace contestants from one episode to the next.

If they have to get former Survivor contestants for The Amazing Race, then suffice it to say that of the two, Survivor isn't the one with "problems."


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

CSI, since William Peterson's and Gary Dourdan's exit
Law and Order: SVU, since Christopher Meloni's exit
House, since Lisa Edelstein's exit


Some actors, while not the focal point of the series really help the rest of the cas Gel. The above shows really fell off for me when key cast members left.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Magnolia88 said:


> ~
> 
> _The Amazing Race_ is not as good as it used to be, but every season can't have a broken ox. So it has its ups and downs, but I still enjoy it every week. :up:


There's still something about seeing someone getting pelted in the face with a watermelon that keeps me watching!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> Most other reality shows, like Survivor, have "personalities." With shows like TAR and TBL, it's pretty much "okay this season's over, so let's ship this cookie-cutter cast out and replace it with another." This doesn't apply so much to game shows as they replace contestants from one episode to the next.


I don't watch Survivor but my impression was that for each season it's "seeded" with certain personality types, a la MTV's The Real World. I thought they all did this type of casting.

Doesn't each season have "the troublemaker", "the shy/innocent one", "the hottie", etc.? I could be wrong, but I really doubt the Survivor contestants are chosen at random. That seems pretty "cookie cutter" to me.

I'm not saying it's not entertaining though.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Agree with the post about Harry's Law. It is a shell of itself from the first season. Alot more '_the Practice_'/'_Boston Legal_' now. David E. Kelley is really annoying with the soapbox type shows.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE '_Burn Notice_' but agree it is D-U-N DONE.

Same sugar honey ice tea each season that ends with a cliff hanger and begins with a new "management/handler" for Weston.

I would agree with the '_Real World_' posts but I really like the 'Challenge' shows they have. Gotta admit I haven't watched a single ep of this seasons RW.

Sadly Fringe is getting there for me. I am a couple of eps behind so hopefully it gets better.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

blacknoi said:


> CSI, since William Peterson's and Gary Dourdan's exit
> Law and Order: SVU, since Christopher Meloni's exit
> House, since Lisa Edelstein's exit
> 
> Some actors, while not the focal point of the series really help the rest of the cas Gel. The above shows really fell off for me when key cast members left.


My Thoughts are almost exactly the opposite... CSI with Ted Danson is much better than it has been since Grissom left. 
Law and Order, I do miss Meloini
House, the new cast members and House's situation are like a breath of fresh air...


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

L&O SUV has run out of gas. It's like M*A*S*H in its final season - the writers, cast, and crew are just going through the motions until they fold up all the tents and go home.

I can't believe Survivor lives on.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

mwhip said:


> Same with House I think this character has run its course.


While I still watch the show, I'm pretty sure you're right.

That's why it's HOUSE GOES TO JAIL, or HOUSE GOES TO A MENTAL INSTITUTION type things every year.

The creators are agreeing with you.

-smak-


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

smak said:


> While I still watch the show, I'm pretty sure you're right.
> 
> That's why it's HOUSE GOES TO JAIL, or HOUSE GOES TO A MENTAL INSTITUTION type things every year.
> 
> ...


There really isn't much about him that I really like similar to Lynette on Desperate Housewives. At least on other shows where the main character had bad qualities it was a mix. House is just plain mean all the time.


----------



## jgmack1 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm having a hard time thinking of any shows I do not want to end.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Need to go: Simpsons, NCIS, Survivor, Extreme Home Makeover, 2.5 Men, The Office, 30 Rock, and American Idol.

I still like HIMYM though...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I hate threads like these, because invariably they start out well, with shows that clearly have outlasted their creativeness... but end up with people posting about shows that need to end just because they don't like them (and in many cases never have liked them).


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I hate threads like these, because invariably they start out well, with shows that clearly have outlasted their creativeness... but end up with people posting about shows that need to end just because they don't like them (and in many cases never have liked them).


Yes threadcrappers suck. Part of forum life I guess.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Fringe.


----------



## susani8 (Jan 14, 2006)

I think CSI: Miami has jumped the shark. It really started to bother me last season when Cain's anger level suddenly jumped and he started wailing on the suspects. I hate that this is what law enforcement is portrayed as - the real cops have a hard enough time getting the public to trust them... I'm a hard-core crime fan - especially procedurals, but I finally deleted Miami's season pass (btw, I'm starting to like the Danson character in CSI LV). 

I did the same to House last year - just couldn't stomach the attitude anymore - the character seemed to be stuck in the same ol' stuff - hateful personality and incomprehensible mysterious disease of the week. Hated to do it - because I really like Hugh Laurie! I had the whole season saved and after watching a couple of episodes I just deleted the entire folder.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

netringer said:


> Burn Notice. It's in plot recycle hell. Just give Bruce his own show.


Hey guyz! Guess WHAT!



> Turns out Burn Notice might not be burned out after all. Even as the USA Network spy smash shoots its final episode in Miami, there's talk of a possible spinoff following the further adventures of unorthodox operatives Sam Axe (Bruce Campbell) and Jesse Porter (Coby Bell).
> 
> http://www.tvguide.com/news/burn-notice-spinoff-1068276.aspx


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

netringer said:


> Hey guyz! Guess WHAT!
> 
> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


i wouldn't watch
they should end it before it begins

yeah give him is own show but a spin off?
i can do without


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

True Blood needs to go. The show started off really strong, but it has gotten worse and worse with each passing season.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

gweempose said:


> True Blood needs to go. The show started off really strong, but it has gotten worse and worse with each passing season.


This has been a good season. IMHO.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> i wouldn't watch
> they should end it before it begins
> 
> yeah give him is own show but a spin off?
> i can do without


They could make the Spin Off go in an entirely new direction like Lou Grant spun off from Mary Tyler Moore, but somehow I don't see Sam and Jesse in a comedy.....but IDEA! They could tap a bit into the Evil Dead kind of vibe.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

The only show that comes to mind is L&O SVU. It is so like Criminal Intent in that neither could stand switching cop buddies. Regular L&O withstood the changes so I guess they hoped for that kind of success. 

True Blood is better this season than the last but I wouldn't be sad if it ended.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

mdougie said:


> This has been a good season. IMHO.





Beryl said:


> True Blood is better this season than the last but I wouldn't be sad if it ended.


I haven't even started watching it this season yet. All the episodes are on my TiVo, but last season was so bad that I haven't felt at all compelled to start watching them. IMHO, the show majorly jumped the shark ...



Spoiler



... the moment they introduced the whole fairy thing.


It's good to hear that the show is better so far this season. Of course, that's not saying much.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

gweempose said:


> I haven't even started watching it this season yet. All the episodes are on my TiVo, but last season was so bad that I haven't felt at all compelled to start watching them. IMHO, the show majorly jumped the shark ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as the spoiler goes that is one of the few plot points they kept from the book series so it can't be a jump the shark.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

mdougie said:


> As far as the spoiler goes that is one of the few plot points they kept from the book series so it can't be a jump the shark.


Then I'd argue that Harris jumped the shark at that same point in her books. Can a book jump the shark?


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

gweempose said:


> Then I'd argue that Harris jumped the shark at that same point in her books. Can a book jump the shark?


Well if that is the case the books started with shark anti gravity.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

gweempose said:


> Then I'd argue that Harris jumped the shark at that same point in her books. Can a book jump the shark?


You mean book 1, chapter 1?? Hmmm....


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Agree with "The Simpsons" and "The Office". 

"Love It Or List It" needs to end too, not get remade with lamer hosts. 

"Hell's Kitchen" is played out too.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> i wouldn't watch
> they should end it before it begins
> 
> yeah give him is own show but a spin off?
> i can do without


Meh. They are very good supporting characters, and the Sam Axe movie was mildly entertaining. But I don't see either of them carrying a show by themselves. I would rather see the whole crew make a movie 2-3 years down the road.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Beryl said:


> The only show that comes to mind is L&O SVU. It is so like Criminal Intent in that neither could stand switching cop buddies. Regular L&O withstood the changes so I guess they hoped for that kind of success.
> 
> True Blood is better this season than the last but I wouldn't be sad if it ended.


I still really like L&O SVU.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Then I'd argue that Harris jumped the shark at that same point in her books. Can a book jump the shark?





mdougie said:


> Well if that is the case the books started with shark anti gravity.


I just have to say ... "Sharknado" definitely jumped the shark!


----------

